# 6/14 trip



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

well went out again last night and ended up with 17 flounder and 11 sheepies, and about two buckets of blue crabs. in all it was a good night util the storm cam through. when it came up it was on us fast. lighting hitting the water not far from us and im in a metal boat not fun. rain so hard it was a white out for a while and then i lost my handheld gps in the weather. so runnin at night through grass flats and no gps while its stormin like a b!tch. not all that fun. then when i get back to town i stop at the store to get some ice for the catch and the clerk says (you know it is raining out there right) i just wanted to reach over and smack him abit. but all in all it was a good trip.o and also ended up with 26 rays as well. mike


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I havent seen a sheepie worth stickin in a few months..... What do you do with the rays????? Scallops????


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i was gonna ask what do you do with the rays


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

sharkie bait?


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

all the sheeps were around the two/three lbs range anround hwy 90pace causway.. little of both also great for my garden... but if there is anyone else on here who would love some nice fresh rays i can shoota hundred or more a night if you need any for shark bait, or anything. i know there are some hard core sharkfishers on here who would really use some rays for bait/chum.it can help pay for fuel. let me know


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

what do u do with them in the garden.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

FERTALIZER


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG New Wave


----------



## mitchejm (Jun 18, 2008)

So how did you catch those blue crabs? Scoop net?


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

yea well i didnt catch them my girlfriend did. she seems to like catching blue crabs more than shootin the fish that much. so i dont complain. i just enjoy being able to fish when ever i want. but she uses a dip net but i think im going to lengthen the handle for her shes not that fast yet.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Look around for a net that is "D" shaped. I have one that is designed for dipping shrimp. [It has fine mesh and the crabs will not get all tangled in as they would a larger mesh.] It telescopes to about 20ft long, but I don't use it like that I just use 1 section and remove the others. The handle is about 8ft long.



With the "D" shape she will be able to stick it right on the bottom if need be and the flat of the "D" will be much easier not to miss.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

good advice x-shark. i will look into doing that.


----------

